# for a great Christmas party



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I used to throw Christmas parties but I haven't done so for about 5 years. Thinking of getting back in the game. For a great Christmas party, what do you need? 

- great Christmas music (Bing Crosby, Vince Guaraldi, Robert Shaw...) 
- egg nog (the real thing)
- spiced/mulled wine 
- cookies, chocolate, and some kind of pie 
- lots of food, especially a ham, but also mashed potatoes, deviled eggs... 
- family and friends! 

What am I missing?


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I see wine and food on the list....the only thing you are missing is the couch I'm gonna crash on.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Where's the classical music? For shame! :tiphat:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

A Christmas tree


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

A Santa hat, the biceps are optional.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Real alcohol. Mulled wine, blarrrggh.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> Real alcohol. Mulled wine, blarrrggh.


Mulled wine is better than regular wine, the spices cover up the otherwise vomit-inducing fragrance and taste. Better yet, fortified wine, I'll take port, sherry, vermouth or marsala over regular and mulled any day.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

snow, snow,snow


----------

